

Justine Musk Answers How Can I Be as Great as Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, Elon Musk? - pjvds
http://www.quora.com/How-can-I-be-as-great-as-Bill-Gates-Steve-Jobs-Elon-Musk-Richard-Branson/answer/Justine-Musk?share=1

======
tempodox
This article is actually a good attempt to answer the title question (or
rather, show how the question is the wrong one to ask).

 _...so if the work itself doesn 't drive you, you will burn out or fall by
the wayside or your extreme competitors will crush you and make you cry..._

TL;DR for all who need to ask the question: Don't try this at home. “Being
great” is not something you decide and then attain by planned steps.

